# Not timeshare related, but where to buy linens in Vancouver



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not sure whether this should go here, or in the TUG Lounge.  It's not really related to timeshares, but I'll give it a shot anyway.

Younger dd will be entering UBC Vancouver campus this Fall.  We'll be shipping some things, and bringing some with us.  But, she's going to need to get blankets and I'm thinking it would be best to buy them when we get there.  Where would a good place be to get inexpensive bedding in Vancouver?  I found there is a Bed, Bath & Beyond in northern Vancouver, which looks like it's about 30 minutes by car.  I'm just wondering if there is somewhere closer. We will have a car, so driving won't be a problem.

TIA


----------



## BevL (Jun 9, 2011)

I got sheets and a couple of comforters for our trailer at Walmart - basically stuff that I don't care about as there are lots of people that use it.

Only one in Vancouver - the Supercentre on Grandview Highway.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Bev, that's exactly the kind of stuff we're looking for.


----------



## BevL (Jun 9, 2011)

Zellers is kind of the equivalent of Target up here - as a matter of fact I think Target is taking over Zellers.

Sears is about the same here as in the US.  Hudson's Bay is probably a bit more upscale (read expensive).

THere aren't a lot of big box stores in Vancouver.  Ed's Linen's is not a big store but is a chain - they have a website and there are stores in Kerrisdale and Kitsilano, neither of which would be that far.  Not sure about their prices but the website might help.

Closest Zellers would be a tossup between Oakridge Centre and Richmond, although I'd probably choose the Richmond store - straight down Marine Drive and across the bridge.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks like Walmart is about the same distance as the Bed, Bath & Beyond.  I also saw there is a Costco, but didn't check where it is in relation to where we'll be.  I'm coming up with dd, mostly because I've never seen the campus and also because they offer a parent orientation as well as the student orientation.  We'll be staying at the conference center apartments on the UBC campus.


----------



## BevL (Jun 9, 2011)

If you're looking to go to Costco, I'd head to the Richmond location on Bridgeport - just an easier drive than heading downtown.

Just as an aside, my husband grew up in a house that was purchased for construction of the Richmond Costco.  Again, it's an easy drive down Marine Drive.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like the Sear's on 41st Ave W is the closest in terms of distance and travel time.  We'll have to take a look at what all we may need to do, and get to see what our best options will be.  Thanks again for the information.


----------



## BevL (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, you're probably tired of this thread and me in particular, but another great place for cheap stuff that I just thought of is Jysk - they have a website, www.jysk.ca

Think of cheaper version of Ikea for their furniture but they have linens and stuff as well and bathroom accessories, etc.

Closest location would again be the Richmond store from UBC.

Okay, I promise, that's all from me - LOL!!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2011)

No, no!  Keep the ideas coming.

Another Canadian friend also told me to check HomeSense and Winners.  I hope to check these all out online as I don't want to be driving from place to place on the one day we have set aside to get "everything" done.


----------



## BevL (Jun 9, 2011)

Luanne said:


> No, no!  Keep the ideas coming.
> 
> Another Canadian friend also told me to check HomeSense and Winners.  I hope to check these all out online as I don't want to be driving from place to place on the one day we have set aside to get "everything" done.



Winners is kind of like Ross - close out stuff - good deals but I can't stand sorting through stuff - you might or might not find a good deal on what you're looking for.

Homesense is owned by Winners - can't offer any opinion on them at all.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you know if Bed, Bath & Beyond in Canada accepts the 20% coupons that we get in the mail in the US?  I suppose I could just contact the store in Vancouver and see.


----------



## BevL (Jun 9, 2011)

We have a store in town here in Abbotsford so I'll call tomorrow and let you know.  Found this link for a 20% if you sign up for emails.

http://www.bargainmoose.ca/bed-bath-and-beyond-20-printable-coupon/


I rather doubt they would accept American coupons but like I said, I'll give a call and find out.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!  You're the best.


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Luanne,

UBC is located in a residential neighbourhood and there aren't any big box stores close by.  However, there are some smaller stores close by that cater to students.  Bev mentioned Ed's Linen's, which is similar to Anna's Linens in the Bay Area.  On Broadway, which is main thoroughfare running east out of UBC, you'll find a number of smaller stores which cater to students living in residence.  

The closest shopping mall is Oakridge, located at Cambie and 41st, and its anchor store is Zellers.  However, besides the reasonable Zellers, most of it is fairly upscale.  If you only have one day to get everything, I'd stay close to the university around Broadway so your daughter gets to learn the area.  It's a terrific area and well serviced by many bus routes.  Broadway has many great restaurants/shops/small groceries that service student's needs.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Janice.  We will be up there longer than one day (well dd will be up there for quite awhile longer  ), but with all of the orientation activities I figure we'll have one full day to get things done.  The absolute necessities are getting her a bank account, and some type of cell phone service.  I've asked her to start making a list of what she already have, and what she'll need to buy once we get there.  I've even been thinking of ordering online and having it delivered to the school.


----------



## asp (Jun 25, 2011)

There is a discount Ed's Linens on Alderbridge Way in Richmond.  If you go to Costco in Richomond, it is just a few miles - not far from the airport.  

UBC, as they said, is in a VERY upscale neighbourhood - definitely no box stores or discount shopping, in the vicinity. 

There is a Costco adjacent the Stadium station of the sky train, in downtown Vancouver.  Parking is underground, and $2 - the only Costco that charges to park, that I know of, but it is well located for the city.  My Vancouver family choose that Costco over the others as it is less crowded, and really easy to get to. There is also a Home Sense about 4 blocks away, and Winners  about 6 blocks. Knowing these locations may be helpful for your daughter for her personal shopping, as there are direct buses from downtown to UBC.  A bus pass is included in student fees (at least for undergrads), so learning the transportation system is very valuable - Translink is the official name for research!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks again for all of the information.  What I think we're going to end up doing, since it looks like all she needs right away are the blankets, is to use the service that caters to colleges.  We can order, there is free delivery, and they will deliver to the dorm.  Price looks about the same, or less, than what we could get in the stores.  She is basically no choice, but she's fine with that.  I think it will be simpler all round, and will save a lot of time.


----------

